# Grandma's house



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

These are some items from my grandmother's 60 year collection.
 Some were gifts, winnings, ect. I had nothing better to do so i thought i'd catalog some stuff for her. I'd like to emphasize nothing shown is eligible is for-sale, or trade.
 Otherwise these are all personal items.
 Every item will have it's own box for a short description, if any one can value these items we would really like too know.
 Thanks for any info, and enjoy

 First is unknown dish


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

Let' see if this works


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

*


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

Fiddling around with the image thing to see how i can get more than 1 image in one post.....
 Method not working, anyway.....
 This is a small candy dish, i can see the color chipping away, why?


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

*


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

Forgot to put the vase above is over 100 years old
 This is a candy dish from around 1880-1895, it was a gift from my great great grandparents to my great grand mother when she was 16.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice blue vase, multiple air bubbles


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

Gift to my grandmother from me


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

Sugar bowl, spoon goes with it.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

Pretty wine bottle


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry, can't get this darn thing to work[>:]


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: peejrey
> 
> *


 Something like that you would think would be signed on the rim of base somewheres? Purty


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

This id my grandmother's Bufet, i don't know exactly how old it is, but it's over 100 years


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

Road dog, I think that one was a hand painted gift from someone.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

Whenever they would give you gifts for buying items for a store, my grand parents aquired this set when they bought their 1st refrigerator in 1949


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

more stuff from the bufet


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 21, 2011)

No. 2 is called daisy and button pattern, it's pressed glass.   No. 8 is ruby flashed, meaning the color is "flashed" onto the base glass.  It has a tendency to wear off over time.  Real ruby glass is actually red glass.  Not sure of the dates or values.  That buffet is super nice .  It's worth more than all that glass put together.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

last one i promise...............until tomorrow []


----------



## peejrey (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks beendiggin, I have another ruby vase, but i'll catalog it tomorrow.
 Thanks for looking


----------

